# Deploy printer with Group Policy not working! (Server 2008R2/W7)



## ma.jcbs

All,

I'm going nuts for what seems like it should be a simple task - deploying a shared printer via Group Policy.

The DC is Server 2008 R2 and end users are Win 7. Currently I have a specific policy called, "Print Policy". This is be applied to specific teams or position needing print access. 

My GPO settings for this policy are as follows (this is per-user):

User Configuration > Preferences > Control Panel Settings > Printers

1. IP based printer information entered in, including printer path. Action: Create
2. I've confirmed in 'Print Management' that the printer is indeed deployed. 
3. User Configuration > Policies > Windows Settings > Deployed Printers, showing as deployed.

When I test this out on a user, even when doing a gpupdate /force, the printer never connects. I can manually add a printer - but that's not my end goal as we have user that bounce from station to station. I've read countless tutorials showing how to do this, but I cannot get any of them to work correctly. I'd prefer to not run a logon script, but if that solves the problem so be it. Any advice would be very welcomed.

Thank you,
MJ


----------



## Rockn

Have you run the group policy results wizard against the computer name and the user logged in to see if the policy is even making it to the computer in question?


----------



## ma.jcbs

I can confirm via RSoP.msc on two random machines that the Print Policy is coming through. Funny enough the first machine I tested worked correctly as the printer was there under devices. The second machine the printer policy was there, but the printer was not.


----------



## fheinrich

I'm having the same problem. I have several 2003 terminal servers all using the same printer deployment policy which works. on the 2008 terminal server the other policy's, such as shortcuts and security, are being applied but not the printers. I can manually add the printers.


----------



## Rockn

Doe the event logs on any of the client machines give you any indication that the push failed? I have not used preferences to date so I am just guessing.

Will printer deployment even work in 2003 since preferences are not a part of AD schema?


----------



## fheinrich

Yes, I am currently using printer deployment in a 2003 terminal server environment with around 150 win 7 machines and around 30 Vista machines. I use GP with item level targeting. I use the same policy's across the entire network. The 2003 servers work the 2008 server does not. The 2008 server accepts all the other policy's (Certs, Security, Shortcuts, lock down) but does not work with the same printer policy's that work on the 2003 servers. I also did GP modeling on the server and according to the mode,l the policy's should be applied.


----------

